
An Analysis of Pre-Installed Android Software [pdf] - mrzool
http://eprints.networks.imdea.org/1959/1/An_Analysis_of_Pre-installed_Android_Software_2019_EN.pdf
======
antpls
Interesting paper. I didn't fully read it yet, but according to the figures :

\- Samsung looks worst than any other vendors (incl. Huawei) about permissions
granted to pre-installed apps

\- Apps probably set many hidden cookies and identifiers in logs, possibly
share information with other apps and bypassing permissions ?

Quick note :

\- figure 1 is not much readable

\- figure 3 looks broken or misaligned

------
Iolaum
I skimmed through the paper. I m thinking of keeping it to give it to anyone
who asks me why I bother replacing stock ROMs with LineageOS on my devices.

~~~
1023bytes
Unfortunately installing a custom ROM voids Google's SafetyNet, which stops
many important apps from working, like Google Pay, Netlix, Snapchat and a ton
of banking apps.

Before this was a thing I used a custom ROM on every device, but now it's
quite difficult.

~~~
Iolaum
Not really, It depends on your ROM.

As a rule of a thumb if you install pure
lineageOS+openGAPPS+fdroidPriviligedExtension you will have a working
safetyNet. That means no root module (but you can get root by enabling adb if
you really want it, e.g. for GSAM battery monitor I give it the battery stats
permission from adb). With this setup my phone has google pay working.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
This is way better than any iPhone ad for an informed customer. Until Librem 5
becomes a reality, that is.

